# OGS with worldmark question



## CCR (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm wondering if any worldmark experts can help me understand better using soon to expire points in RCI.

I've got 9000 points that expire in April and I would like to set up an OGS for a resort with a request to be filled 2 years away (May 2017).  With those expiring in April can I do that?  

Is there someway to deposit first into RCI my Worldmark points so they last longer?  I know that you can have Worldmark deposit a red week for you but then I'm assuming it gets changed to TPU.  I was hoping to just set up a search based on points. (I have a resale account so no Travelshare)

If it doesn't seem feasible then I will probably rent out my points before they expire.

CC


----------



## K2Quick (Aug 4, 2015)

From the Worldmark website:

_"Extend the life of your credits for travel within RCI for up to two additional years. Credits will appear in your RCI account 48 hours after spacebanking. All RCI reservations made using spacebanked credits are subject to RCI exchange fee(s), and WorldMark housekeeping fee(s) will be assessed to your account. Contact the WorldMark Vacation Planning Center at 1-800-457-0103 to spacebank your credits with RCI."_

As an alternative, if you're overflowing with credits, there's an active market on wmowners.com/forum to "rent" your credits to other owners.  The going rate these days is around 6.5 cents per credit and $65 per housekeeping token.


----------



## CCR (Aug 4, 2015)

K2Quick said:


> From the Worldmark website:
> 
> _"Extend the life of your credits for travel within RCI for up to two additional years. Credits will appear in your RCI account 48 hours after spacebanking. All RCI reservations made using spacebanked credits are subject to RCI exchange fee(s), and WorldMark housekeeping fee(s) will be assessed to your account. Contact the WorldMark Vacation Planning Center at 1-800-457-0103 to spacebank your credits with RCI."_
> 
> As an alternative, if you're overflowing with credits, there's an active market on wmowners.com/forum to "rent" your credits to other owners.  The going rate these days is around 6.5 cents per credit and $65 per housekeeping token.



Thanks do you know if that Spacebanking is actually red unit deposited that ends up with a TPU number or just credits?

CC


----------



## brigechols (Aug 4, 2015)

CCR said:


> Thanks do you know if that Spacebanking is actually red unit deposited that ends up with a TPU number or just credits?
> 
> CC



Just credits.


----------



## Great3 (Aug 4, 2015)

brigechols said:


> Just credits.



I understand the credits part to spacebank the credits.  But does anybody knows if RCI gives you the option on spacebanking a certain season/unit, for example, blue studio (4,000 credits) to get TPUs for trading in RCI Weeks?

That's the way it works with II (and you can use to trade up within flex - 59 days out, easily), so I am wondering if something similar can be done in RCI, or is straight up credits the only option?

Just curious about all possible options, that's all.

Thanks,
Great3


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 4, 2015)

Nevermind.


----------



## mrsmusic (Aug 5, 2015)

No, RCI does not allow unit space banking like II does. Just credits. There is no trading up with RCI like II. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Great3 (Aug 5, 2015)

mrsmusic said:


> No, RCI does not allow unit space banking like II does. Just credits. There is no trading up with RCI like II.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks mrsmusic...  But at least they allow 4,000 credits for most inventory at 45 days, even though I was reading another thread that says this is not always true, especially for DVC units.

In effect, this is about the same, using 4,000 credits to trade up, just you don't deposit a specific unit / season, and you have to wait until you are within the 45 days mark.

Great3


----------



## LLW (Aug 6, 2015)

Great3 said:


> Thanks mrsmusic...  But at least they allow 4,000 credits for most inventory at 45 days, even though I was reading another thread that says this is not always true, especially for DVC units.
> 
> In effect, this is about the same, using 4,000 credits to trade up, just you don't deposit a specific unit / season, and you have to wait until you are within the 45 days mark.
> 
> Great3



It's actually 59 days for II. Also it's based on Eastern time.


----------

